

Latest Prenda Filing: John Steele Knows Who Alan Cooper Is, But Won't Say - Steer
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130306/17310822232/latest-prenda-filing-john-steele-knows-who-alan-cooper-is-wont-say-plus-almost-300-pages-tap-dancing-around-important-questions.shtml

======
partomniscient
Perhaps John Steele is the inmate running the asylum...?

